# New 26rks



## paylorr (Sep 27, 2006)

We pick up our new 2007 26rks tomorrow. I am really excited, but mostly because this will be our first RV (out of 5 total) that DW says she really likes. Yeah!!!!! I finally got it right!!!!! but......
We may have reached a little high for our TV. I think even if we load it carefully (we always do) it will come in at about 95% of my max. Closer than it should be.

But, if there is consolation in this, for the next year it won't move often as I will be living in it at a new job location. Also, when it does move, it will be mostly flatland, short trips. Then, maybe in a year I can look into the 2500TDI.


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers.com

Congratulation on your new Outback. You and the DW will love it. We have the 26 RLS and love all of the living space and the way the door to the bathroom separates the areas.

Enjoy and Happy Camping!!!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

robrain, welcome to the Outbacker family and congrats on your new 26rks.

That is one nice floor plan. Me and DW really love ours, perfect for two people. I towed mine with a Silverado 1500 with 4.8 and 3.73 rear end. It pulled OK but I could tell it was a strain on the truck, so I upgraded to the 2500. You should have no problem towing by what you indicated in your post until you can upgrade to the 2500.

Good luck and have some fun now.

Leon


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, robrain!*








And congratulations on the new Outback! WHOO HOO!!!









What part of the country are you in?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

robrain








Welcome to Outbackers.com















Congratulations on your new trailer
Hope you enjoy it !!!!
Happy camping and be safe

willie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi robrain!









Congrats on your new 26rks and Welcome to Outbackers








Post often and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome Robrain, 
What part of Central VA do you live.
Where did you get your Outback at?
There are several of us in the region.
I'm down in Chesterfield.
I was looking @ McGeorge's, but due to a recent problem there, we are going to check out Reines RV Center up in Manassas.

Welcome to the Group.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You will love it. Wow! 5 previous RVs. You'll have a lot to compare it to. I'll be curious to know how you think it stacks up against the models you've owned.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome robrain to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 26RKS

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Robrain!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

robrain,

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new trailer!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Greetings from one newby to another!
We pick up our new 26 rks this Sat.
I have almost the same tow vehicle ecept mine has the 5.9L engine. 
I think I will be fine.
We will have to keep in touch and compare notes.
Good luck!

Bill


----------



## fishnmagician (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome and nice choice enjoy. We have a 2006 26 RKS and love it, put over 2400 miles so far this year on it and no problems. I think your TV will be fine.


----------

